

Why Google will buy RIM - digamber_kamat
http://crackberry.com/10-reasons-why-google-will-buy-research-motion

======
willvarfar
I got to the number #1 point of why they should buy RIM ... OMG, no way was
that written by anyone with even a basic understanding of the matter.

Epic fail. Author has zero - absolutely zero - credibility.

